# Intelligentes Netz



## Ajkula (3. Mai 2015)

Denkt ihr es könnte möglich sein dass das Internet, mit all seinen untereinander verbundenen Nutzern, seinen Servern und Heimcomputern, seinen Smartphones und all den sensoren die mit diesen Geräten verbunden sind, dass dieses Gebilde bereits eine Form von Intelligenz darstellt, eine Art Superorganismus?

Könnte das Netz eine Lebensform sein die selbst uns, die Nutzer, als neuronenähnliche Bausteine miteinbezieht?

Wenn diese Entität wie beschrieben existiert, könnte man dann mit ihr kommunizieren?
Könnte man einen, die grundlegenden Emotionen/Bedürfnisse des Lebens ansprechenden Reitz setzen, der über die Köpfer der Nutzer hinweggeht, und eine eindeutig erkennbare Reaktion hervorrufen würde, welche die Existenz besagter Entität bestätigen würde?

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Mai 2015)

Du sprichst hier von einer KI. Das Net ist aber mit Sicherheit keine.


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2015)

Und solange YouTube ein Teil des Netztes ist, kann schon per Definition nix Gescheites herauskommen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Mai 2015)

Böööse aber wahr.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2015)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es könnte möglich sein dass das Internet [...] bereits eine Form von Intelligenz darstellt, eine Art Superorganismus?
> 
> Könnte das Netz eine Lebensform sein die selbst uns, die Nutzer, als neuronenähnliche Bausteine miteinbezieht?


Nein. Eine "Intelligenz" erfordert ein eigenständiges Handeln. Das mag auf einzelne Programme zutreffen (KI Algorithmen in Chat Robotern oder Spielegegnern), aber nicht auf die Gesamtheit des Internets. Wir alle sind gestaltende "Subpartikel" des Internets, aber da ist nichts da draußen, was uns antworten könnte als wir selbst.


----------



## VierH (3. Mai 2015)

Warum muss ich dabei unweigerlich an Skynet denken?


----------



## The_Final (3. Mai 2015)

Wie bereits von einigen geschrieben: "das Netz" verfügt über kein eigenes Bewusstsein oder eine Intelligenz, schon gar nicht ist es irgendeine Form von Organismus. Durch das Zusammenschalten einer größeren Anzahl informationsverarbeitender Nodes entsteht nicht automatisch ein Bewusstsein.


----------



## PcJuenger (3. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Eine "Intelligenz" erfordert ein eigenständiges Handeln. Das mag auf einzelne Programme zutreffen (KI Algorithmen in Chat Robotern oder Spielegegnern), aber nicht auf die Gesamtheit des Internets. Wir alle sind gestaltende "Subpartikel" des Internets, aber da ist nichts da draußen, was uns antworten könnte als wir selbst.



Was in meinen Augen fehlt, ist schlicht die Lernfähigkeit. Eigenständiges Handeln macht in dem Sinn ja keine Intelligenz aus, eher die Fähigkeit, dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Worrel (4. Mai 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Was in meinen Augen fehlt, ist schlicht die Lernfähigkeit. Eigenständiges Handeln macht in dem Sinn ja keine Intelligenz aus, eher die Fähigkeit, dazu zu lernen.


Meines Erachtens ist Lernfähigkeit nicht notwendigerweise Bestandteil einer Intelligenz. Man könnte eine intelligente KI bauen, die sich nicht weiterentwickelt/nicht weiterentwickeln kann. 

Es kann aber keine Intelligenz von sich aus entstehen, ohne zu lernen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Mai 2015)

Ich bin jetzt mal Arsch der Nation ... aber ist euch noch nie aufgefallen, dass Ajkula immer solche Threads erstellt, die eine merkwürdige Frage und/oder These haben? Darüberhinaus beteiligt er sich gaaaanz selten an einer echten Diskussion.


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist Lernfähigkeit nicht notwendigerweise Bestandteil einer Intelligenz. Man könnte eine intelligente KI bauen, die sich nicht weiterentwickelt/nicht weiterentwickeln kann.
> 
> Es kann aber keine Intelligenz von sich aus entstehen, ohne zu lernen.



Ist es dann denn wirklich intelligent? 
Was du beschreibst, wäre doch nur eine komplexe Abfolge von Routinen, ohne auf Änderungen wirklich reagieren zu können.


----------



## Worrel (4. Mai 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ist es dann denn wirklich intelligent?
> Was du beschreibst, wäre doch nur eine komplexe Abfolge von Routinen, ohne auf Änderungen wirklich reagieren zu können.


Letztendlich handeln auch  wir nur aufgrund einer komplexen Abfolge von Routinen.
Interessant ist die Gegenüberstellung "Intelligenz als Fähigkeit zur Problemlösung" (Schachcomputer, Gegner KI) vs "Intelligenz als eigenständiges Individuum" - bei Letzterem müßte man aber schon von einem Bewußtsein reden. Hierbei wird es aber schwierig, die genaue Grenze zu ziehen: Ist beispielweise eine lebenserhaltende Entscheidung Zeichen von Intelligenz oder eines Bewußtseins?


----------



## Ajkula (4. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal Arsch der Nation ... aber ist euch noch nie aufgefallen, dass Ajkula immer solche Threads erstellt, die eine merkwürdige Frage und/oder These haben? Darüberhinaus beteiligt er sich gaaaanz selten an einer echten Diskussion.



So oft bin ich nicht hier dass Du so eine Theorie über mein Postingverhalten aufstellen kannst


----------



## Exar-K (5. Mai 2015)

Ajkula schrieb:


> So oft bin ich nicht hier dass Du so eine Theorie über mein Postingverhalten aufstellen kannst


Doch kann er und ich sehe es exakt genauso.
Du hast über 130 (!) Threads erstellt, also 50% deiner Beiträge.
An Diskussionen beteiligst du dich dann höchst selten.

PS: Ins richtige Unterforum schaffen es deine Topics übrigens auch nie. Ich muss fast jedes Thema wieder verschieben.


----------



## Ajkula (6. Mai 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ist es dann denn wirklich intelligent?
> Was du beschreibst, wäre doch nur eine komplexe Abfolge von Routinen, ohne auf Änderungen wirklich reagieren zu können.



Wenn die Verhaltensweisen gut kombiniert werden können kann man auch reagieren, allerdings ist etwas das nicht lernen kann wohl, wie Du meinst, nicht wirklich intelligent.

Was mir dazu nun einfällt: Ist ein Schwarm aus Insekten oder Robotern, die alle für bestimmte Aufgaben spezialisten haben, intelligent wenn er mit hilfe seiner einzellnen Bestandteile zB irgendwo den kürzesten Weg findet, oder ein anderes Problem auf die schnellste Weise löst?


----------



## BiJay (6. Mai 2015)

Also wie hier schon einige beschrieben, hat das Internet wohl keine Intelligenz. Aber man sollte sich auch zunächst darüber Gedanken machen, was Intelligenz ist. Im Allgemeinen benutzt man dieses Wort im Zusammenhang mit dem Menschen, es umfasst die kognitiven Fähigkeiten des Menschen. Die Intelligenz bei anderen Lebewesen, wie Tieren oder Pflanzen, unterscheidet sich schon stark der von Menschen. Und die künstliche Intelligenz soll generell die menschliche Intelligenz nachbilden, muss aber auch erstmal programiert werden. Dies wurde beim Internet aber bestimmt nicht gemacht und eine KI entsteht dann auch nicht aus dem Nix. Dazu müsste man also eine Veränderung am Internet vornehmen, es also die Fähigkeit "intelligent zu sein" geben. Wäre vielleicht möglich in Form eines Virus, aber selbst dann reichen die momentan entwickelten KI noch nicht an der menschlichen Intelligenz ran. Dieses Thema ist dann eher etwas für Science Fiction Romane.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> ... Und die künstliche Intelligenz soll generell die menschliche Intelligenz nachbilden, muss aber auch erstmal programiert werden. Dies wurde beim Internet aber bestimmt nicht gemacht und eine KI entsteht dann auch nicht aus dem Nix.


Diverse lernfähige Algorithmen gibt es aber im Netz, beispielsweise die empfohlenen Titel bei Amazon & Co. Diese Listen lernen ja auch bei jedem eingeloggten Besuch auf der Seite mit.

Dennoch sind programmierten KIs - welcher Art auch immer - Grenzen gesetzt. 
Ein "empfohlene Titel"-Liste Skript hat halt als Aufgabe: "Schau dir an, was der User für Produkte aufruft und gleiche das mit ähnlichen Titeln ab." und maximal noch "Schicke dem User in Fall X eine EMail" (wenn zB die Lieblingsband eine neue CD rausgebracht hat). 
PC Spiel KIs haben hingegen die Aufgabe "Besiege jede Einheit des Gegners". Maximal ist es noch möglich, Strategien aufgrund vergangener Statistiken zu entwerfen. 

Grundsätzlich haben KIs nur zugriff auf die Funktionen, die ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, zB
- Schreibe aufgerufenen Artikel + Userkennung in die Datenbank
- Stelle Liste zusammen
- Zeige Liste an

- Suche Ressourcen
- Baue Ressourcen ab
- Kundschafte den Feind aus
- Produziere neue Bodentruppen
...

Eine Intelligenz, die quasi "Ghost in the Shell"-artig "im Netz erwacht", müßte in der Lage sein, ihre eigene Programmierung zu ändern. Ansonsten bliebe sie ständig hinter den Grenzen ihrer Programmierung.

Eine "Intelligenz" müßte unabhängig von ihren Programm Strukturen Sachverhalte bewerten und freie Entscheidungen treffen können.


----------



## Ajkula (7. Mai 2015)

A Neuroscientist's Radical Theory of How Networks Become Conscious | WIRED

Hier (siehe Link) wird angenommen ein Bewußtsein entstehe in einem genügend komplexen, vernetzten System, von selbst.
Also ab einer gewissen Komplexität ist das entstehen eines Bewußtseins so etwas wie ein Naturgesetz (wenn den die Theorie richtig ist).

Wenn dies stimmt dann ist nur die frage ob das Netz entsprechend komplex ist.


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2015)

Ajkula schrieb:


> A Neuroscientist's Radical Theory of How Networks Become Conscious | WIRED
> 
> Hier (siehe Link) wird angenommen ein Bewußtsein entstehe in einem genügend komplexen, vernetzten System, von selbst.
> Also ab einer gewissen Komplexität ist das entstehen eines Bewußtseins so etwas wie ein Naturgesetz (wenn den die Theorie richtig ist).


Ein Bewußtsein ist in der Lage, eigene Entscheidungen zu fällen. Was wäre so eine Entscheidung des "Internet-Bewußtseins"?

Das Internet ist eine Ansammlung von mehr oder weniger wichtigen Daten und Kommunikationen. Von daher wäre das so, als würde man von einem Aktenschrank erwarten, ein Bewußtsein zu entwickeln, wenn er nur groß genug ist und ausreichend Daten beinhaltet.

Interessant sind selbst laufende Scripts wie zB Suchmaschinen "Roboter" - diese sind aber eben von Menschen programmiert und nicht von selbst aus der Datenmenge entstanden und unterliegen daher den Grenzen ihrer Programmierung.

Ich würde jedenfalls eher noch von einem Bewußtsein bei einem Großkonzern oder einem Land reden, denn dort arbeiten - wie im Gehirn Beispiel - die einzelnen Abteilungen/Zellen zusammen, um zu überleben oder gewisse Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Doch kann er und ich sehe es exakt genauso.
> Du hast über 130 (!) Threads erstellt, also 50% deiner Beiträge.
> An Diskussionen beteiligst du dich dann höchst selten.
> 
> PS: Ins richtige Unterforum schaffen es deine Topics übrigens auch nie. Ich muss fast jedes Thema wieder verschieben.



Und wenn das Netz eine KI wäre bräuchte man keine Mods mehr. Beiträge würden automatisch in die richtige Rubrik geschoben werden (oder das Forum wäre so intelligent es während des Schreibvorgangs bereits zu tun) und irgendwelche Motzer/Beleidiger würden automatisch temporär oder endgültig gebannt.


----------



## BiJay (7. Mai 2015)

Ajkula schrieb:


> A Neuroscientist's Radical Theory of How Networks Become Conscious | WIRED
> 
> Hier (siehe Link) wird angenommen ein Bewußtsein entstehe in einem genügend komplexen, vernetzten System, von selbst.
> Also ab einer gewissen Komplexität ist das entstehen eines Bewußtseins so etwas wie ein Naturgesetz (wenn den die Theorie richtig ist).
> ...


Der Link befasst sich mit einem System aus Informationen, das mehr ist als die Summe der einzelnen Bestandteile. Ein Bewusstsein ist ein solches System, aber nicht jedes solcher Systeme ist automatisch ein Bewusstsein. Das wird dort leider nicht erwähnt, es werden diese beiden Begriffe ohne Begründung gleichgesetzt. Ein fundamentaler Fehler, der diese Theorie kippen lässt.


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Der Link befasst sich mit einem System aus Informationen, das mehr ist als die Summe der einzelnen Bestandteile. Ein Bewusstsein ist ein solches System, aber nicht jedes solcher Systeme ist automatisch ein Bewusstsein. Das wird dort leider nicht erwähnt, es werden diese beiden Begriffe ohne Begründung gleichgesetzt. Ein fundamentaler Fehler, der diese Theorie kippen lässt.



Hypothese, so lange kein experimenteller "Beweis" gefunden wurde


----------



## Worrel (8. Mai 2015)

Relevant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USA911 (8. Mai 2015)

Sobald das Internet eigenständig handeln sollte, werde ich es nicht mehr nutzen, denn die Entscheidungen will noch immer ich treffen und nicht einem System überlassen.


----------



## Ajkula (29. Mai 2015)

@BJ
Ich denke nicht dass das die Theorie kippen läßt, es verlangt nur nach einer besseren, genaueren Formulierung.


----------

